# Where's The Fish!!



## woodie (Sep 6, 2002)

WHERE'S THE FISH!!!!....This website has been a favorite for locating fish in the area. We spent yesterday on the T-jetty in Atlantic City. We saw a few short tautog and one keeper flounder. That's it(well, I didn't include the bait stealin mini-sea bass). It was a perfect day to be at beach but fishin wasn't and hasn't been very good this season. We're headin north this weekend any tips would be helpful.
Thanks


----------



## Duke of Fluke (May 22, 2002)

Try fishing for kingfish with bloods on any of the local beaches. Fish right behind the breaking waves. If you don't catch a fish in 10 minutes move 50 yards and try again. If you are looking for bigger game, try throwing small dark plugs from the local sod banks at night.


----------



## Fordcrew (Oct 26, 2002)

How far north ya goin'?


----------



## woodie (Sep 6, 2002)

We heard there were kingfish out there but we saw nothin.
We'll try anything...I've looked at sites from here(N.J.) north to Long Island and south to Maryland...


----------



## Fordcrew (Oct 26, 2002)

I've heard there are kingfish all up and down Long Beach Island.Unfortunately I havent been able to get out and see for myself.I would try the north end of the island from Surf City north to Barnegat Light.Most beaches if not all require a badge to be on the beach before 5PM.Also maybe try Island Beach State Park,arguably the best surf fishing in NJ can be found there.


----------

